# [2011] Favorite Hawaii Island



## MichaelColey (Dec 20, 2011)

We just got back from Hawaii last week.  This was our first trip to the Big Island, and now we've visited all four of the main islands.  So that got us to talking about which one is our favorite.  I'll save my answer for later, but am curious about what others think.

So, what's your favorite Hawaiian island, and what makes it your favorite?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2011)

Kauai - in no particular order:
beaches
snorkeling
rural
no big cities
small population
we love our OF timeshare
lots of variety on a small island
Ke'e Beach
Lumaha'i Beach
Lawai Beach
Tunnels Beach
Polihale Beach
The Hindu Temple
Glass Beach
Waimea Canyon
4WD to Blue Hole
Olympic Cafe
Allerton McBride Gardens
Lumahuli Gardens
Kintaro Teppanyaki
Napali Coast
Swamp Trail
Kipu Ranch ATV
Ztourz Zodiac raft trips
monk seals
Kilauea Lighthouse


----------



## scrapngen (Dec 20, 2011)

We've finally been to 3 of the 4 main islands. Maui most recently. Big Island twice. Kauai....many times.

Kauai - still our favorite by a big margin.   Love Poipu. Love the North Shore. The people are wonderful. So many places to hike. So many beautiful beaches. Snorkeling. Laid back. Much of what Denise says...
2 more days and counting!!!!!  

Big Island would be second. Wouldn't pass up a vacation there, but if planning this would be maybe once every 4-5 years, w/Kauai every year if possible. Love the snorkeling here! Would love to be there when lava flowing into ocean! That would be awesome. 

Maui. Still lots to explore for us, but in general, not really our style. Only if got a good deal, or for a particular reason (like someone's wedding or something). Maybe one winter for the whales...


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 20, 2011)

Kauai #1 for relaxing and talking story with locals.

Maui #2 on the Kihei side.  Lahina always interesting.

Kauai probably 1 for us older tuggers and Maui for the action set.

Sterling


----------



## calgal (Dec 20, 2011)

*Big Island*

Big Island:
Less rainfall
Varied terrain
Laid back Kona
Home of the Ironman (DH is triathlete)
Beautiful beaches
Good snorkeling
Turtles
Less touristy

Kauai has too much rain when we travel to the islands (winter), Maui is where everyone from our suburban neighborhood goes, and Oahu has freeways.


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Maui*

We've been to the main four a few times each and find Maui has some of everything where the others don't.  Maui for us is the most relaxing.
Bart


----------



## artringwald (Dec 20, 2011)

Part of picking a favorite island is because of the resorts where we like to stay.
#1 Kauai for it's natural beauty, fewer tourists, and because we love the Point at Poipu (in spite of the special assessment). The pool has swimming lanes, the pool side bar has delicious mai tais, you can watch sunrises and sunsets over the water, an ocean front room on the corner has a very spacious wrap around lanai, and my favorite part is getting mesmerized by watching the waves crash on the rocks.
#2 Maui for the beautiful beaches, plethora of restaurant choices, sailing charters, and the Ka'anapali Beach Club for its large pool, restaurants within walking distance, whale watching, and ocean front location.
#3 Oahu - We still like spending at least 3-4 nights in Waikiki. The Outrigger Waikiki is the nicest hotel we've ever stayed in. We usually rent a car for a day to drive up the east shore, watch the waves on the north shore, and scurry back to Waikiki before rush hour traffic gets bad.
#4 Big Island - Still haven't seen hot lava flowing or been up Mauna Kea for a star gazing tour so we'll have to go back. Casa De Emdeko is close to all the restaurants and shopping in Kailua-Kona, but a good place to start a drive around the bottom of the island and up to Volcanoes National Park.
#5 Lanai - We only took a day trip on a catamaran out of Lahaina, but would recommend it to anyone staying on Maui.


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2011)

Number 1 Kauai. The most beautiful island. I'm a small town guy and I like the 
small town island. The Big Island is second followed by Oahu. I haven't been 
to Maui yet because we keep going back to Kauai. We're looking at 2014 for Maui and Molokai.
I'm happy on any of the islands. It's been our vacation destination now for 
years.


----------



## cissy (Dec 20, 2011)

Kauai
Oahu
Hawaii
Maui


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 20, 2011)

Hawaii - more space, less tourist, Way less tourists, volcano, best scuba diving, manta rays

I have been to all the other major islands, but always come back to the big island.

I would rank them 

Hawaii
Kauai
Oahu
Maui


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 20, 2011)

Kauai has been my favorite, for the reasons mentioned.  It's much more laid back and noncommercial.  It's more consistently lush and beautiful.  It's smaller and quicker to get around.  The other attributes I like about it can be said about the other islands (nice beaches, beautiful scenery, etc.).

Maui and Oahu would be my second and third choices (for entirely different reasons) and I would have a hard time picking which one would be second.  I like Maui because it seems a little higher end.  I like Oahu for Hanauma Bay and Pearl Harbor.  (I can't stand Waikiki and Honolulu, but there's plenty of other stuff to do on Oahu.)

The Big Island is my least favorite (although I certainly don't dislike it).  It has less of an island feel (most because of its size).  Huge sections of it are somewhat barren.  It takes longer to get around.

I do hope to go to Molokai and Lanai one day, and I have a feeling I would like both of them.


----------



## CapriciousC (Dec 20, 2011)

Kauai is our favorite, hands down.  We like that most of the island is undeveloped, and how green and lush everything is.  It also suits our vacation style, which is more laid back than it was when we were younger.  

Oahu is probably our second favorite - agree that Waikiki is not pleasant, but we love the western and northern shores of the island.  We have found fun things to do in Honolulu (Honolulu Zoo is nice) but tend to spend the majority of our time farther afield.

I would put the Big Island third.  I like the differences that you can find on one island - Volcanoes National Park, the barrenness of the western portion, the lush beauty of Hilo.  

Maui is our least favorite - we enjoyed our time there, but it didn't really generate a desire in us to go back.  The road to Hana is gorgeous, but overall Maui felt too "touristy" to us.  (I know that's one of those intangible things, though, so obviously not everyone would feel this way).

DH has been to both Molokai and Lanai, but I have not.  He loved Lanai, but said it's really for when you're looking to just kick back and relax, because there's not much to do there.  He didn't care for Molokai - said it was the only Hawaiian island where he felt unwelcome.  (Friends of ours who lived on the island for a year echoed this sentiment - said they never felt at home there.  They've also lived on Maui, Oahu, and Kauai, and said the feeling was vastly different there).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 20, 2011)

My standard response when this question comes up is the picking among the islands is like picking among blondes, brunettes, and redheads.  There is no bad choice.

That being said, to me Kaua'i is the blonde in a red convertible.


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 20, 2011)

*O,H,K,M*

1.Oahu- most to do. Waikiki music,shopping,and restaurants
2.Big Island-Most varied topography,active volcano
3.Kauai-Most real Hawaii total flavor,beautiful Princeville,and Southern shore beaches
4.Maui- Most high end Island
We have been to Hawaii about 30 times and are going again in March and April and staying at our two most favorite Islands.Out of all the Paradises we have been to in the world Hawaii comes in number one . We really like walking around Waikiki around 6:00 or so each evening,listening to Hawaiian music,seeing the bizarre street artist ,and selecting a place to dine.The reasons we like Oahu best also have to being retired Navy. We can stay at many places on the Island for inexpensive rates,golf fine courses for about $30 and shop at the BX and commissary.And often fly free on military planes on a space available basis.We made one trip last year with free air ,a last minute Trading Places TS at the Waikiki Banyan for $179. Out total costs with car rental for 9 days,eating out at least once a day,golfing twice were less than$750.We find hawaii to be one of our most affordable vacations.


----------



## Eagle7304 (Dec 20, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My standard response when this question comes up is the picking among the islands is like picking among blondes, brunettes, and redheads.  There is no bad choice.
> 
> That being said, to me Kaua'i is the blonde in a red convertible.



Going very slow!!!


----------



## Elli (Dec 20, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Hawaii - more space, less tourist, Way less tourists, volcano, best scuba diving, manta rays
> 
> I have been to all the other major islands, but always come back to the big island.
> 
> ...


I agree w. Sandy, Big Island is #1, and Mauii #4 because it is too crowded and too commercial.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 20, 2011)

My favorites in order of preference:

Big Island
Maui
Molokai
Kauai 
Oahu

For some reason Kauai has never "grabbed" me.  We may have to go back again though and see what we're missing.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 20, 2011)

#1 - Big Island - black lava beauty, active volcano, walk-in snorkeling, warm ponds, black sand beaches, variety ... been 4x, occasionally dream of living there

#2 - Maui - black lava beauty, inactive volcano, black & red sand beaches

#3 - Kauai - beautiful, but more similar to the green-ness of home

Never been to Oahu except overnite once to change planes

I love places with intense colors and visual contrasts, and love being able to witness nature in its most active and intense state. That's why Yellowstone was my favorite NP, and can't imagine ever growing tired of seeing the volcanic activity on Big Island, unless Pele decides to take a break for a long while.


----------



## aliikai2 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Kauai*

Has always been our Number 1, the laid back style, the access to the ocean, the hidden gems like Glass Beach etc.
The Big Island is our second, and we don't have a 3rd or 4th as Maui and Oahu are just too touristy for us.


fwiw,

Greg


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Oahu for me*

I still love Oahu. I like having choices and Oahu gives me both the city life when I want it and then the peace of Hawaii when I go to Ko Olina.  I love the balance. 

My second choice is Kauai. I love its serenity. It's a very beautiful place. I love it a great deal.

I don't know why people like Maui so much. Kauai gives me all that Maui does but is more beautiful. The Big Island is a little boring to me.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 20, 2011)

Maui far and away for us. We've been to Kauai and Oahu. We still have young kids so we like that Maui has alot of energy, but at the same time all the beauty Hawaii has to offer. 

We love the Road to Hana, the Black Sand Beach along the way and Homoa Beach right past Hana village. 

We love Front St. in downtown Lahaina with Chicao Pizza and Moose McGilicuddys. 

We love the beach walkway on Kaanapali Beach that leads to our favorite restaurant the Hula Grill and many other nice spots to eat and shop.

We love our Maui Marriott OF unit, the super pool and happy hour at Longboards.


----------



## california-bighorn (Dec 20, 2011)

*Good picks*

After reading the above rankings and reasoning for each, I could agree with all of you.  I guess my favorite Island is whatever one we plan to visit next.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 20, 2011)

#1 Oahu for Waikiki
#2 Maui for Wailea
#3 Lanai when I totally want to get away from it all
#4 Big Island
#5 Kauai


----------



## artringwald (Dec 20, 2011)

california-bighorn said:


> After reading the above rankings and reasoning for each, I could agree with all of you.  I guess my favorite Island is whatever one we plan to visit next.



Ditto! Each year we debate which islands we want to go to. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 20, 2011)

My favorites are the same as Michael's.  I love Kauai best, then Maui, then Oahu (but I want to stay anywhere but Waikiki Beach next time), and then the Big Island.  

I would love to take my mother-in-law with us to the Big Island sometime, just so she can see the contrast between the islands, but I wouldn't care to go again without her.


----------



## jlr10 (Dec 20, 2011)

Kauai - It is exactly what I pictured as a little girl who dreamed of a trip to Hawaii when she got older.  It has never disappointed me.  Lush, laid back, tropical, sun and rain forest. Because of Kauai I took up hiking and got in better shape so I could enjoy it even more.  After ,I believe 8 or 9 trips, and 2 timeshare purchases there, it is like coming home.

But I also like Maui, the Big Island and Oahu.  We enjoyed our week on Molokai but it was too laid back for us.  Just one more to visit Lanai then I can make a firm decision. . . I think.  Maybe I should do more research there.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 20, 2011)

I appreciate reading your replies, but I have to go with Steve on this one -- there can't be an absolute favorite because they each have their own magic and appeal.  I like them all.

I went to high school on Oahu, and I've always enjoyed going back and visiting the old neighborhoods and favorite islander-only hangouts.  I like the energy of Waikiki, but also the peace and quiet of the windward side beaches.  Getting away from the crowds is half the fun.

Kauai is great for laid-back vacationing, where time truly slows down, and I can "unplug" for awhile.  I never get tired of the feeling of being there.  I especially enjoy the sunrise from the lanai of my t/s there.

Maui ramps everything up a notch, in a way Honolulu and Waikiki can't.  Lots of great fun to be found there.

The Big Island is always a special treat, because there is something historically Hawaiian around every corner.  It always feels like a blending of honest Islander traditions and Hawaiian history, with the overpowering excitement and raw power of the volcanoes.

No matter what I want to do, I always feel I can find it somewhere in Hawaii, and I'll make the most of any time I can spend there.  I've been there plenty, and never, ever get tired of it.  I can't say that about anywhere else I've ever vacationed.

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Dec 22, 2011)

If you're wondering why so many chose Kauai as number one, this travel writer did a good job explaining some of the things to do:

Robin Esrock

The video is fun to watch too.


----------



## klpca (Dec 22, 2011)

How can you choose?

I think that Kauai is most like the Hawaii you think of when you think of island paradise. It is beautiful and green! But we haven't found consistently good snorkeling there so that drops it down a notch for me. I do like its smaller size and I think that it offers the best hikes of all of the islands. We liked the Pihea trail and Powerline the best.

I have a selfish reason to like Maui - direct flights from our home airport to Maui. This translates into 2-3 extra vacation hours both ways! I also love the shore snorkeling here. I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Sliding Sands trail up at Haleakala which may be one of my favorite hikes of all time. The scenery is simply stunning - seeing the chain of cinder cones in shades of red and green against the blue sky - it's breathtaking.

The big island also has great snorkeling and lots of historical sites. It also has my favorite hike of all time, found in an old edition of "the blue book",  but because it crossed private property it is now gated and locked. (It seemed wrong that you had to go through a cow pasture to get to the trail head. Turns out it *was* wrong, as in trespassing wrong). We also like the Kiluea iki trail and the trail near Pololu. My unce lives here so this island has the family connection as well.

My dad is greatly disappointed that I don't like Oahu more as he was born and raised there, but it seems just like California to me, especially with the freeways. We've spent vacations there twice,  including a week on the north shore. I doubt we'll go back. If you are there however, I recommend the Chocolate Haupia pie from Teds Bakery. That's almost worth a trip come to think of it.

The best thing about Hawaii is that there is something for everyone, and the weather usually cooperates! I love it there!


----------



## Darlene (Dec 24, 2011)

We have been to all the islands, and my choices would be -
1-Big Island - for all the reasons stated above plus horseback riding, Place of Refuge, Mauna Kea & Hapuna Beach, Cook Monument, kayaking in the bays with dolphins, the rainforest, the botanical garden in Hilo, Turtle Bay surfing, lava tubes, love the deep snorkeling places, Jason's restaurant and the eels
2 - Kauai - waterfall, hiking, Poipu and Marriott Kauai
3 - Maui - Lahana and Kapalua Bay, but so far from airport & touristy 
4 - Oahu - too crowded, and touristy.


----------



## capjak (Dec 24, 2011)

1. Maui for the diverse activities, city,  and great beaches
2. Big Island
3  Kauai
4. Oahu


----------



## icul8rg8r (Dec 24, 2011)

1. KAUAI ... love the lush, green, beauty; waterfalls; the intense colors of Waimea Canyon; serenity; easy to get around.
2. MAUI .... the Hana side for the same reason as #1 (lush, green, beautiful).
3. OAHU ... that is, once you're outside of Honolulu.  Hate the traffic.
4. BIG ISLAND - it takes a little getting used to, but it's growing on me.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Dec 25, 2011)

From the time that I was a teenager up until our most recent trip, Kauai had always been my favorite island. And now it isn't. I am shocked that Maui has become my favorite, but it has.

What changed? Mainly what I like to do. As a teenager, I liked to body surf and swim. I liked how lush Kauai was/is. 

Now that I am older, the shore break in Kauai is really hard on me. Getting in and out of the surf was really difficult, sometimes to the point that it seemed dangerous. 

The access to snorkeling was much easier on Maui. 

I am certain that part of it was where we were staying on each trip. too. Princeville has lovely views but the beach access stinks! Ka'anapali was a piece of cake. Within a hundred yards from our room we were on a reef looking at fish. So much easier. 

I think that if I was staying in an ocean-front TS in Lihue, I would still like Kauai best. 

elaine


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 25, 2011)

Each island has been our favorite when we are there except for Lanai but we were only there half a day so may have changed our mind if we had stayed longer.  On the other hand, we loved Molokai for a whole week but you have to entertain yourself.  If you like hiking or driving off the beaten path with a jeep through the forest and other dirt roads, this may be a vacation too that you will never forget.  Molokai has the longest beach on the Islands but walking on the sand was very hard to do and there was nobody there.  We saw several monk seals that week right on the beach (little cove) in front of the condo.

The Big Island has the lava flows and fantastic star gazing plus the lush rain forest too and the beautiful northern part of the Island plus fantastic snorkeling.  I feel that it has the most to offer of all the islands but we love Maui and Kauai too so have no favorite island.  We like them all.


----------



## luvmytimeshare (Dec 25, 2011)

Maui, Maui, Maui!  We stay in Kaanapoli and it is perfect.  Everything is close by; restaurants, Lahaina, a short drive to Kapalua.  It is paradise to us.


----------



## dude-luv (Dec 25, 2011)

*Kauai*

Have been to all the major four islands several times.  I have also spent a good week in Molikai.  I consider Kauai the best island of the bunch but also love the other islands.  This year I am staying in Oahu and Kauai on separate trips.  Maui is fantastic, especially if you make the drive around the bottom after passing through Hana.  I also like the north coast past Kaanapali.  The Big Island is so big that you need to concentrate on a given area during a vacation.  I have been there many times and am still discovering new places and new things to do.  Oahu has the 'big city' mentality with the restaurants and shopping of Honolulu.  But Oahu has a lot of beauty outside the big city.  Moliki has the best virtually unused beach in all the islands.  To lay low and appreciate R & R, visit Molikai.

For drop dead beauty and color wander around Kauai.  Princeville and Hanelei are magic.  Poipu is fantastic.  The lookout and the canyon are unmatched.  I don't understand people who have been to Hawaii several times but have never been to Kauai.  I had one friend who finally made the visit and he called me half way through the trip and said, "Now I understand what you were talking about."  Enough said.


----------



## philemer (Dec 27, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Maui far and away for us. We've been to Kauai and Oahu. We still have young kids so we like that Maui has alot of energy, but at the same time all the beauty Hawaii has to offer.
> 
> We love the Road to Hana, the Black Sand Beach along the way and Homoa Beach right past Hana village.
> 
> ...



 ^ Yup, us too. B.I. second, Kaua'i third (TOO laid back) & last Oahu.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 25, 2012)

This thread kind of died, but a comment another thread reminded me of it.

I just tallied the responses, and here are the winners:

Kauai - 14 votes
Maui and Big Island - tied with 6 votes
Love Them All - 5 votes
Oahu - 3 votes


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 25, 2012)

Have been to Kauai once, Maui three times, Oahu once, never been to Big Island.  I say Kauai, Oahu, then Maui.  But I love them all too...


----------



## chellej (Jun 25, 2012)

For us

Kauai
maui
Big Island
Oahu
Lanai


Next trip will be Molokai.  This year was our first trip to Maui and we think we want to go back at least once more.  Went to the big Island on our first trip and think we want to go back for at least one more trip.  We have been to kauai 5 times and Oahu 3 times.  We don't have any desire to go back to Oahu but are glad we went thise times we did.

Cannot imagine going to Hawaii and NOT going to Kauai.


----------



## cissy (Jun 25, 2012)

Kauai
Oahu
Big Island
Maui


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2012)

chellej said:


> Cannot imagine going to Hawaii and NOT going to Kauai.



We must be the only people around who are not absolutely enthralled with Kauai.  I've been there several times.  It's never been my "must do" island.  The last few times I've been there seems to have been some kind of insect issue that made it very unpleasant.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 26, 2012)

Since this thread has been dusted off and brought back, and we're in Hawaii, I'll weigh in with an agreement with those who have posted that each island offers something unique, and therefore can't say there's a favorite.  Having spent quite a bit of time on the four major islands, I can't pick a favorite.  I still want to spend a week on Molokai and experience its uniqueness.  Just to be here for me is enough.

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 26, 2012)

And if someone with a user name of Kona Lovers can't pick a favorite, that's saying a lot!

While I *did* pick a favorite, I absolutely *love* all of the islands.  They're each unique and fun.

Kind of like the saying about a bad day fishing being better than a good day at work, a day on any of the Hawaiian islands beats a day back home!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 26, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> And if someone with a user name of Kona Lovers can't pick a favorite, that's saying a lot!
> 
> While I *did* pick a favorite, I absolutely *love* all of the islands.  They're each unique and fun.
> 
> Kind of like the saying about a bad day fishing being better than a good day at work, a day on any of the Hawaiian islands beats a day back home!



LOL, isn't that the truth?  That speaks to the appeal each island has in its own unique way.  If forced to choose, I'd probably have to invoke my 5th amendment rights!  (I wouldn't want to offend anyone choosing!)


----------



## pipet (Jun 29, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Kind of like the saying about a bad day fishing being better than a good day at work, a day on any of the Hawaiian islands beats a day back home!



Completely agree.  For me, it's like trying to pick your favorite food when your favorite food changes with your mood and you like nearly everything.

I am especially partial to Kauai b/c it is a hiker's paradise.  I will never, ever forget hiking the entirety of the Kalalau Trail.  Another favorite, and much more easily accessible is the Awa'awapuhi/Nualolo loop.  There's a section where you hike out of the forested area to a wide grassy plain overlooking the cliffs that just takes your breath away.  Alaka'i Swamp Trail is about as lush as anything you could imagine, and you get the added benefit of being covered in mud when you return to your TS!  

Hawaii is wonderful to me because I love the volcano.  I also am partial to the lushness of the eastern side of the island.  I love that it has really unique places like the green beach.  It's so large that I feel I've barely cracked the surface on interesting places to explore.

Oahu is lovely but I prefer less crowds.  However, I do really enjoy dining on Oahu b/c there are so many choices!  

Maui is beautiful, but like one of my friends pointed out, it's almost like San Diego but with an extra dose of the tropics - still pretty wonderful, but it feels more touristy than Kauai.

Molokai is very special to me because of memories from a trip many years ago.  The cliffs are beautiful here, and I did a hike where I was able to pick a papaya right off a tree to snack on while walking.  I also slathered on awapuhi on a suggestion from a local to help with mosquitoes.  It did not repel mosquitoes but I smelled great.

Lanai - still on the to-do list

I tend to do different things on different islands, but no matter where I am, I have a blast and never want to leave.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 29, 2012)

pipet said:


> Maui is beautiful, but like one of my friends pointed out, it's almost like San Diego but with an extra dose of the tropics - still pretty wonderful, but it feels more touristy than Kauai.


LOL - just about ANYTHING would feel more touristy than Kauai.  I would have to agree, though, that Maui (or perhaps Oahu -- at least the Waikiki area) feels the most touristy of all the Hawaiian islands.


----------

